# My hybrid from Laurafl!



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 17, 2012)

Recieved my hybrid from Laurafl today, we love her. She was pretty nervous when we first took her out of the box so we just put her straight into her enclosure... and watched her explore for over an hour... I thought for sure that she'd just go bury herself and hide but nope, she explored everything a million times over and then parked herself on top of her cinder block and is basking, with both of us laying there watching her she had no fear... we'll offer her food in an hour or so after she warms up... shes SO pretty!!!!
Here's some pics










































Her temporary setup until her wood 4x2 gets here on sunday...


----------



## teguboy77 (Jul 17, 2012)

Congrats with the new tegu,very nice colors.If i were to get into tegus again i would contact laurafl about one of her hybrids myself.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Jul 17, 2012)

Love the way BW x Red hybrids turn out as adults. Congrats!


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 17, 2012)

Looking at the 4th photo, does the tegu have a small fold of skin on it's side, or does its pattern break sharply in that area. Either way, I think it looks cool.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 17, 2012)

Thats a fold of skin...


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 17, 2012)

Shes such a PIGGY! omg, shes scarfed herself, afterwards she was so fat, looked like she'd pop!


----------



## Murkve (Jul 17, 2012)

Haha! Cute! I need to put some pics up of Sigourney - my Tegu from Laura as well.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 17, 2012)

Thx guys! I don't feed them on shipping day, so they look a bit thin the next day. Then they eat and look like little balloons. 

I'm excited about these little ones. I've seen a lot of hybrids that look "chocolate", and I think it comes from reds that are really red. My red has a lot of white contrast, the b/w has a lot of yellow and orange. So these gus come out with more contrast than chocolate. But of course, we'll have to see how it all pans out as they mature.

I have one...my favorite...that seems to have a really light head


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Jul 19, 2012)

heres another, it truly amazes me how beautiful her colors are!


----------



## HeatherN (Jul 19, 2012)

beautiful! love those reds


----------



## agv0008 (Jul 19, 2012)

I think she gets progressively fatter in each picture. That's awesome, cool tegu.


----------



## laurarfl (Jul 20, 2012)

haha, she does. When they eat, you can she them get fatter. Then the next day they look starved.


----------



## jamesnyborg (Jul 20, 2012)

Wow I'm jealous. So beautiful!


----------



## Grendel (Jul 20, 2012)

Very nice hatchlings, I think those color contrasts forecast some very nice adult tegu colors.


----------



## UglyKid2 (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow, very pretty tegu. I'll bet she's grown since these pics were taken!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 11, 2012)

Aw, she's so pretty! I love the red speckling along her sides. Can't wait to see the hybrids develop as they age.

Laura, do you have pics of mum and dad?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes John, shes really grown! 

Heres some updated pics:


----------



## Rhetoric (Sep 11, 2012)

beautiful tegu, i love the colors on its back.


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 11, 2012)

Wow! He's so much bigger than mine that I just got from Laura. Yours is definitely a fast grower. Colors are superb.


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 11, 2012)

Skeetzy, yours was a little guy. 


And they hatched a week apart


----------



## Skeetzy (Sep 11, 2012)

Hahaha I figured so. My girlfriend called him the runt of the group after seeing the pictures. Made me laugh


----------



## laurarfl (Sep 12, 2012)

Mom







In her nest, she still let me pet her. Love, love this tegu!





Dad












http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll392/laurarfl/Facebook/Reptiles/557987_2526723542196_1542427121_n.jpg

http://i313.photobucket.com/albums/ll392/laurarfl/Facebook/Reptiles/524613_2526726222263_1714832558_n.jpg

Hook, my other young hybrid


----------



## HeatherN (Sep 12, 2012)

wow, shes growing up beautifully! and such a nice momma

and i think i got a little one of my tegus hatch group too, skeetzy. runts, unite!!


----------



## Logie_Bear (Sep 12, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> Mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh wow. How beautiful! Hook looks like a jack-o-lantern. Totally outrageous. XD


----------



## 13chris (Dec 3, 2012)

She's beautiful ! If you don't mind me asking how much was she or he ? I would love to get one from Laura next year .


----------



## KSTAR (Dec 13, 2012)

looking great


----------



## Brittneym (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow Laura you outdid yourself with those babies! I'll DEFINITELY be coming to you for any future hybrids i may want to get :]


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you for the compliment. They turned out better than I expected.


----------



## Beasty (Aug 2, 2013)

Updates! Updates! Post 'em if ya got 'em!


----------



## Frankb1 (Nov 12, 2013)

Love the spots of red! Would be great to see the red get brighter as it becomes an adult


----------



## Josh (Nov 13, 2013)

Updates would be great !


----------



## RickyNo (Nov 17, 2013)

So jealous!


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 18, 2013)

not as light as her sibling, Kirby but definitely had daddys pattern and mommies personality.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 20, 2013)

Yay! Updates! I love the way she has little red freckles rather than an overall chocolate. They made nice little babies. And she has her mommy's face.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Nov 20, 2013)

lol yup. she sure does. I think how Charlie is colored/patterned made the babies come out not so chocolately like how you see other bw x reds.


----------



## Deac77 (Nov 21, 2013)

I agree I love that they are not chocolatey


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 25, 2013)

I agree...It is mostly Charlie's genes that brighten them up.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 18, 2013)

updated pics


----------



## laurarfl (Dec 19, 2013)

She looks great! how big is she?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Dec 19, 2013)

hmmmmm.... Im not sure, I haven't measured her. I'd guessimate 5lbs.... bigger than Pearl.


----------

